# Some new photo's



## trouble93 (Nov 8, 2008)

Here are a few pics of some of the coral in my reef tank.








Some of my favs Hammer, touch, frogspawn







I have been dosing Vodka for the past two Months...And the color is just insane





Any and all feed back welcome. Thanks


----------



## aquaman (Feb 16, 2009)

Very Nice. Maybe one year I will try a saltwater tank. Until then I will just enjoy your pictures.


----------



## petlover516 (Nov 12, 2008)

very nice!


----------



## trouble93 (Nov 8, 2008)

aquaman said:


> Very Nice. Maybe one year I will try a saltwater tank. Until then I will just enjoy your pictures.


Thanks


----------



## ctreefguy (Oct 28, 2009)

sweet dendro


----------



## trouble93 (Nov 8, 2008)

ctreefguy said:


> sweet dendro


 Thanks... Those are sun polyps alittle smaller then Dendro's


----------

